# John Ponet on obeying God and honouring your country rather than a tyrant



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 12, 2021)

I forgot to post this one last night:

Seeing therefore that God will not princes commandments should be obeyed in all things, but will have his rather suffer a thousand deaths, than do any thing that is evil: and sense also so many evils and mischiefs may follow in this life, where wicked princes wills may stand for laws, men ought both for God’s sake and commandment abstain to obey such commandments, and cleave unto this _Maxim:_ we must obey God rather than man, for whose sake if we lose both goods and life, we ought to rejoice, that we be called to serve him, and not doubt, but as he is able to recompense it, so will he (according to his promise) reward it.

And besides also they ought to consider, that princes be ordained for the wealth and benefit of the people, and not to their destruction: to maintain common wealths, and not to subvert them: which rather than any man should consent unto, he ought (being a faithful man to his country) to abide all losses, both of body and goods. For next after God, men be borne to love, honour, and maintain their country.

For the reference, see John Ponet on obeying God and honouring your country rather than a tyrant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Mar 12, 2021)

*bUt WhAt AbOuT cOrOnAvIrUs AnD wHiTe ChRiStIaN nAtIoNaLiSm*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Mar 12, 2021)

Taylor said:


> *bUt WhAt AbOuT cOrOnAvIrUs AnD wHiTe ChRiStIaN nAtIoNaLiSm*


Brother, I don't know what you've been going through in the past six months, but your comments used to be quite well thought out and edifying. I hope you can recover some of your old thoughtfulness.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 12, 2021)

Charles Johnson said:


> Brother, I don't know what you've been going through in the past six months, but your comments used to be quite well thought out and edifying. I hope you can recover some of your old thoughtfulness.


Sorry you feel that way. Believe it or not, I actually thought quite a bit about posting what I posted. Mockery—which is what our current historical moment warrants more often than not, I find—is not a thoughtless craft. You may disagree, and that's okay.

For the record, I actually haven't been "going through" anything. On the contrary, my life now is better than it ever has been. My marriage is blessed; we are building our first house; I'm getting really involved at church; I am getting to know many folks in my presbytery; and I am communing with the Lord in a way that I haven't before. I appreciate your concern, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chuckd (Mar 12, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Believe it or not, I actually thought quite a bit about posting what I posted.


It looks like it took a while to post too. With all the colors and random capitalization.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 12, 2021)

chuckd said:


> It looks like it took a while to post too. With all the colors and random capitalization.


That did take a bit of time, but I count it to have been worth it.

Seriously, I don't want this to detract from Daniel's post. It's a good one. I actually did have a more "thoughtful" response prepared, but I erased it and decided to go with a more mocking one instead. My first post here was not to trivialize the OP, but was rather an attempt to mirror the quality and caliber of discourse being offered by broader evangelicalism regarding clear and present tyranny. Apparently, a statistically harmless virus and a largely fabricated religious movement (i.e., Christian nationalism, whatever that is) are enough to convince many evangelicals that the highest good at this time is to hand over to the state all authority which God has vested squarely in the Church. At this point, given the hardness of heart of many professing Christians in this area, and their consequent inability/unwillingness to listen to reason, I believe it is appropriate to mock, at least a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

